# My New DPMS LR308



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Just picked one up today. Was shopping for an AR15, but I came across this and it was too good of a deal to pass up. LR308B, 18" bull barrel, free float tube, came with 2 mags and a cleaning kit, all new out the door for under $800. Can't wait to shoot it this weekend, but I need optics. Gonna take my Nikon ProStaff off the -06 and mount it to the 308 while I research scopes. Anyone have any suggestions on a decent scope for coyote and deer hunting? Probably want to stay under $300 for now. Thanks for any ideas....


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Nikon, Redfield, Bushnell Elite Series are all descent scopes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a shooter!!! Congrats on your find!


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Under $800 out the door? Dang! Did he have any more like that. Nice piece of hardware. Great Find! For $300, you can't go wrong with a Nikon.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FowlHunter13 said:


> Under $800 out the door? Dang! Did he have any more like that. Nice piece of hardware. Great Find! For $300, you can't go wrong with a Nikon.


No kidding,

I am looking to buy that exact rifle very soon. I can't find it anywhere near that price.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

what changes do you have to make to deer hunt with it? Just a smaller magazine?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> what changes do you have to make to deer hunt with it? Just a smaller magazine?


yeah that's it. 5 rd mag i believe.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Great rifle , I have one and love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Did you order it online for that price or locally?

Im really wanting one in any configuration, kinda like the regular handguards over the free float, thats a good price!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

my next gun and i hope to find it at that price tooooooooo.

unless i find the snub SW460 also been looking for


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

I got one a year ago to shoot deperdation tags at night and i love it.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I took the Nikon Prostaff off one of my other rifles in the interim. Headed straight to the lease and shot 2 boxes through it. Love it! Can't wait to drop a 'yote with it.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a GREAT price. I have a DPMS SASS I built. It started as a LR308 SS 24" BB. I traded off my Remington LTR for an AP4 complete upper with bolt and carrier, stripped the upper and sold off the barrel. I then bought a 18" SASS barrel from Midway mated it to the AP4's upper, new gas block, gass tube, checked head space and mounted it to the lower from my LR308. Instant SASS. I Love It. It is a kick ass rifle and I have taken many deer and one hog with it. 

Get the best scope you can because they are great rifles and to get the most out of it you need a dang good scope. If the rifle was a Wal-mart Special and you only expected to shoot 100 yards a low end scope is fine. BUT.... you have a high end rifle that is capable of shooting 500+ yards easy (accurately). Mount a scope that will hold up and hold zero. I have a Nightforce on mine.

Put it this way.. If you had a Corvette would you put those $80 Firestone tires on it or would you put Pirelli's? You sure would not get the performance the car is capable of with cheep tires.....the same goes for that rifle.

Just my opinion. Congrats on getting the LR308 platform.


----------

